# SS conversion/chain tensioner



## Tommy2 (22 Mar 2017)

Does anyone happen to have a kit or tensioner for a basic single speed conversion that they want a couple of quid for?
Like to On One Doofer.

Found an old frame that I'm considering having as a cheap hack.

Cheers
Tom


----------



## FishFright (22 Mar 2017)

Doofer is only a tenner at the moment on PX site
http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FSOOSSD/on-one-doofer-singlespeed-chain-tensioner


----------



## ColinJ (22 Mar 2017)

I bought a Doofer last year but I have already used it for my own s/s conversion. 

PS If you do buy a Doofer, you may find this useful ... I found that the chain came off a couple of times because a Doofer normally pulls the chain away from the sprocket. I fiddled with the spring and got the device to push the chain up instead which means the chain wraps round several extra teeth. It is very reliable this way round. (I don't know why it wasn't designed that way in the first place!)




The chain was new and tight in that picture. It has stretched a bit since then and is being pushed up more now.


----------



## zzjabzz (8 Jan 2018)

How exactly did you modify the Doofer to push up please?


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jan 2018)

zzjabzz said:


> How exactly did you modify the Doofer to push up please?


My first attempt was to mess about with the spring so it pulled up rather than pulling down. After a while though the rattling of it and the chain when going along rough roads was starting to annoy me. I then removed the spring altogether and put a large washer over the attaching screw so I could tighten the assembly up against the dropout. I have tightened it enough now that it will not move by itself but I am able to move it by hand from time to time as the chain stretches, in order to take up the slack. That works really well - I am not dropping the chain and it is much quieter when riding.


----------



## davidphilips (2 Nov 2019)

FishFright said:


> Doofer is only a tenner at the moment on PX site
> http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FSOOSSD/on-one-doofer-singlespeed-chain-tensioner


Thanks for posting the link, looks great and i wanted one so many thanks, one just ordered.


----------

